# Digital Odometer



## nadatwyn (Jan 27, 2019)

*Digital Speedometer*

I recently purchased a 2019 Rogue SV model for my wife. Although we both test-drove the car, we did not realize that it doesn't have a digital speedometer. The display was set to another function, and we thought it just needed to be changed in the menu. Guess what? Even though cars have been available with this feature for 40 years, this vehicle is not equipped with a digital speedometer. It does, however, have not one but two average speed functions. What? I must have missed the memo where people were begging to have an average speed function, let alone two of them. I could care less what my average speed was on my last trip. What's my rate now? So after enjoying the digital speedometer for years in other vehicles, we're highly disappointed that we have lost this feature. Nissan engineers went to sleep this time! The car is adequate in different areas and fits our needs, but resorting to the old caveman analog speedometer is annoying!


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

I feel the same way. I too thought it had digital somewhere in the menu


----------



## pepide (Oct 18, 2019)

It's sad... Because when you put the cruise control the speed is indicated in the dash... So the computer know the speed... It could be add easely by nissan to all...


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have the head-up display?


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

My 2019 Sentra doesn't have it either, I have to look at the head-up display each time I want to start the cruise control.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I've never driven a Nissan that had this feature other than my son's LEAF. Some car manufacturers put digital Speedos, particularly Toyota, but I like my analog guages on my Rogue just fine.


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

The later models don't even have a digital clock near the gauges. I have to use the central monitor or my wristwatch to see the time.


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

lvt said:


> The later models don't even have a digital clock near the gauges. I have to use the central monitor or my wristwatch to see the time.


Where are you getting your information. I have a 2019 and in the Vehicle Information Center between the gauges I have Time and Temp. I also have on the infotainment console.


----------



## Jules79 (Dec 10, 2019)

nadatwyn said:


> *Digital Speedometer*
> 
> I recently purchased a 2019 Rogue SV model for my wife. Although we both test drove the car, we did not not realize that it doesn't have a digital speedometer The display was set to another function and we thought it just needed changed in the menu. Guess what? Even though cars have been available with this feature for 40 years, this vehicle is not equipped with a digital speedometer. It does however, have not one but two, average speed functions. What? I must have missed the memo where people were begging to have an average speed function, let alone two of them. I could care less what my average speed was on my last trip. What's my speed now? So after enjoyng the digital speedometer for years in other vehicles, we're highly disappointed that we have lost this feature. Nissan engineers went to wsleep this time! The car is adequate in other areas and fits our need, but resorting to the old cave man analog speedometer is annoying!





nadatwyn said:


> *Digital Speedometer*
> 
> I recently purchased a 2019 Rogue SV model for my wife. Although we both test drove the car, we did not not realize that it doesn't have a digital speedometer The display was set to another function and we thought it just needed changed in the menu. Guess what? Even though cars have been available with this feature for 40 years, this vehicle is not equipped with a digital speedometer. It does however, have not one but two, average speed functions. What? I must have missed the memo where people were begging to have an average speed function, let alone two of them. I could care less what my average speed was on my last trip. What's my speed now? So after enjoyng the digital speedometer for years in other vehicles, we're highly disappointed that we have lost this feature. Nissan engineers went to sleep this time! The car is adequate in other areas and fits our need, but resorting to the old cave man analog speedometer is annoying!


----------



## Jules79 (Dec 10, 2019)

pclilien said:


> Where are you getting your information. I have a 2019 and in the Vehicle Information Center between the gauges I have Time and Temp. I also have on the infotainment console.


What makes me so angry is I specifically asked the guy who went on the test drive with me if it had a digital speedometer and he said yes. I told him I highly rely on it. He assured me it did. But idiot me, I didnt have him switch it to it.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

In all seriousness, why on earth is the analog speedometer not giving you the information you need related to your speed? Is there something a digital speedometer tells you that this analog clock won't?


----------



## M.A.M. (Apr 6, 2020)

nadatwyn said:


> *Digital Speedometer*
> 
> I recently purchased a 2019 Rogue SV model for my wife. Although we both test drove the car, we did not not realize that it doesn't have a digital speedometer The display was set to another function and we thought it just needed changed in the menu. Guess what? Even though cars have been available with this feature for 40 years, this vehicle is not equipped with a digital speedometer. It does however, have not one but two, average speed functions. What? I must have missed the memo where people were begging to have an average speed function, let alone two of them. I could care less what my average speed was on my last trip. What's my speed now? So after enjoyng the digital speedometer for years in other vehicles, we're highly disappointed that we have lost this feature. Nissan engineers went to sleep this time! The car is adequate in other areas and fits our need, but resorting to the old cave man analog speedometer is annoying!


I am in disbelief. Just purchased the 2020 Rogue and have been frustrated for 2 days trying to figure out out to change the fairly useless information available on the display to simply show the current speed, digitally. This simple feature...or lack thereof...has honestly made me reconsider my purchase. I do not consider myself an irrational person, but I'm not sure I can keep this vehicle and I've literally had it 2 days. You know when you fall out of love with your car over a coffee stain on the seat or scratch on the dash or some other seemingly minor imperfection? Then it's game over. You no longer run it through the car wash as often or make sure the oil gets changed on time or vacuum and detail the interior...I cannot possibly be there already! It's been 2 days! This just cannot be. Maybe there can be an update/upgrade to fix this bonehead decision? Am I being irrational?!?!?


----------



## Krys (Aug 4, 2020)

I purchased mine less than a week ago and I'm ready to give it back. I had a 2019 Altima before and the speed indicator was right there. Why not have it on the Rogue as well? Nissan really messed up with this one. I'm sure Honda & Toyota vehicles would't mess up like this. I truly have no idea why we need 2 Average speed notifications. The entire thing makes no sense.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Scaramanga said:


> In all seriousness, why on earth is the analog speedometer not giving you the information you need related to your speed? Is there something a digital speedometer tells you that this analog clock won't?
> 
> View attachment 6200


----------



## Omar Ahmad (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi all
I have nissan rogue 2019 sl AWD,
I sent an email to the nissan company in Japan,
I asked them to add the digital speedometer if it possible by an update,
If any one else send email to the company to add this feature maybe they will listen.
Why I want digital speedometer
Because in my country we use kilometers instead of miles and the analog gauge is very small for kilometers.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

M.A.M. said:


> I am in disbelief. Just purchased the 2020 Rogue and have been frustrated for 2 days trying to figure out out to change the fairly useless information available on the display to simply show the current speed, digitally. This simple feature...or lack thereof...has honestly made me reconsider my purchase. I do not consider myself an irrational person, but I'm not sure I can keep this vehicle and I've literally had it 2 days. You know when you fall out of love with your car over a coffee stain on the seat or scratch on the dash or some other seemingly minor imperfection? Then it's game over. You no longer run it through the car wash as often or make sure the oil gets changed on time or vacuum and detail the interior...I cannot possibly be there already! It's been 2 days! This just cannot be. Maybe there can be an update/upgrade to fix this bonehead decision? Am I being irrational?!?!?


Quite. The information display on th he Rogue is suffient to tell you your speed, time, temperature and 75 other things.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Omar Ahmad said:


> Hi all
> I have nissan rogue 2019 sl AWD,
> I sent an email to the nissan company in Japan,
> I asked them to add the digital speedometer if it possible by an update,
> ...


Hi Omar, do they not sell Rogues in the Middle East with outer speedo rings set to KPH?


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Krys said:


> I purchased mine less than a week ago and I'm ready to give it back. I had a 2019 Altima before and the speed indicator was right there. Why not have it on the Rogue as well? Nissan really messed up with this one. I'm sure Honda & Toyota vehicles would't mess up like this. I truly have no idea why we need 2 Average speed notifications. The entire thing makes no sense.


What's wrong with the Analog Speedometer? If you use cruise control you can see a digital speed indicator, but I don't see why it makes any difference?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

M.A.M. said:


> I am in disbelief. Just purchased the 2020 Rogue and have been frustrated for 2 days trying to figure out out to change the fairly useless information available on the display to simply show the current speed, digitally. This simple feature...or lack thereof...has honestly made me reconsider my purchase. I do not consider myself an irrational person, but I'm not sure I can keep this vehicle and I've literally had it 2 days. You know when you fall out of love with your car over a coffee stain on the seat or scratch on the dash or some other seemingly minor imperfection? Then it's game over. You no longer run it through the car wash as often or make sure the oil gets changed on time or vacuum and detail the interior...I cannot possibly be there already! It's been 2 days! This just cannot be. Maybe there can be an update/upgrade to fix this bonehead decision? Am I being irrational?!?!?


I've driven cars that had digital speedometers and found the digital speedometer to be rather distracting. Needle sweep on an *analog* gauge is easier to see, track, and follow. With the analog speedometer, you can see the motion of the needle one direction or the other, and not be distracted by the constant bouncing of digital numbers up and down the scale.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Omar Ahmad said:


> Hi all
> I have nissan rogue 2019 sl AWD,
> I sent an email to the nissan company in Japan,
> I asked them to add the digital speedometer if it possible by an update,
> ...


Are you unable to read an analog clock, or are your watch, and all of your clocks digital?


----------



## Load1234 (Dec 13, 2020)

I was surprised there wasn't a digital spedo, but its got more than big enough analog. The only problem for me is the speeds that we spend most our time going, are partially shielded by the outer ring.. Why do we need 3 different displays of the outside of the vehicle? What does the chassis control screen even do? 2019 Rogue S


----------



## tippedoff (Apr 18, 2021)

Scaramanga said:


> In all seriousness, why on earth is the analog speedometer not giving you the information you need related to your speed? Is there something a digital speedometer tells you that this analog clock won't?
> 
> View attachment 6200


That's not the point. Of course an analog speedometer provides speed information. It's a preference to have a digital reading of the speed. You may prefer to make payments by writing checks in the checkout line, but that doesn't make it the preferred payment method of everyone. Nissan messed this one up.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tippedoff said:


> View attachment 6200


If you're spending all your time at 25mph and need to know that it isn't 24 or 26, then I guess Nissan messed up. Personally I think that's ridiculous, but you're right, different strokes.

Vis adding a digital speedo, a man with one watch knows what time (or speed) it is, a man with two watches is never sure. Leafs have both a digital and analog display and I can tell you from experience that they usually read different by 1 mph or so. So if you need to know that 25 isn't 26, you're [email protected]%# out of luck. IMHO also ridiculous.


----------



## tippedoff (Apr 18, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> If you're spending all your time at 25mph and need to know that it isn't 24 or 26, then I guess Nissan messed up.


Um, no. It's a preference to check your speed via a digital gauge regardless of your speed. It has absolutely nothing to do with verifying that you are within +/- 1 MPH of your target speed.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tippedoff said:


> Um, no. It's a preference to check your speed via a digital gauge regardless of your speed. It has absolutely nothing to do with verifying that you are within +/- 1 MPH of your target speed.


Then I'll admit I simply don't get the complaint. In your pic, the only things occluded by the parallax angle are the short stripes on the low speed side of the speedo. If your brain prefers digital, that's different, but most people don't (ask any speed shop how many digital tachometers they sell). Your brain processes numbers and text in a completely different fashion from the "instant estimate" given by a needle sweep. It takes longer, and consequently takes your eyes off the road longer.


----------



## tippedoff (Apr 18, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Then I'll admit I simply don't get the complaint. In your pic, the only things occluded by the parallax angle are the short stripes on the low speed side of the speedo. If your brain prefers digital, that's different, but most people don't (ask any speed shop how many digital tachometers they sell). Your brain processes numbers and text in a completely different fashion from the "instant estimate" given by a needle sweep. It takes longer, and consequently takes your eyes off the road longer.


I didn't attach a pic. I only quoted another poster. And how would querying random speed shops correlate with those who are purchasing an everyday car like a Nissan Rogue Sport? It doesn't.

Again, it's a preference. No one is trying to tell you that your preference for classic analog gauges is "wrong". You don't get the complaint, which is OK. It's like trying to convince your parents that there may be other broadband choices than AOL dial up service. They just don't get why anyone would want something else.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tippedoff said:


> No one is trying to tell you that your preference for classic analog gauges is "wrong". You don't get the complaint, which is OK. It's like trying to convince your parents that there may be other broadband choices than AOL dial up service. They just don't get why anyone would want something else.


It's not that I prefer it, it's that virtually everyone does. Some years back Pontiac and some others tried digital tachos and the public reaction was dismal. People said, "Oh, how cool," and then discovered they weren't cool at all in actual use. So yes, it's a preference, but you're in a very, very small minority. From that standpoint, I don't think you can rightly say that Nissan "messed up". Nissan is simply providing what the overwhelming majority of motorists want.


----------



## tippedoff (Apr 18, 2021)

"Virtually everyone" - LOL. Agree to disagree.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tippedoff said:


> "Virtually everyone" - LOL. Agree to disagree.


The catastrophic unpopularity of "digital only" speedos during the VFD craze of the early 90's is documented fact, not opinion. This from motorbiscuit:

_Not to be outdone by this high-tech fiction, actual car models out in 1993 and 1994 often came with a new kind of digital dashboard using a counter MPH readout rather than a speedometer needle. Many of them featured “arcade-style” visuals (see this wacky collection from Dark Roasted Blend) and a look that perfectly captures the thrill of that decade’s nascent ‘digital revolution’.

However, those cutting-edge designs didn’t last. Various references to those old days of exploratory car technologies have characterized the digital speedometer as “unpopular,” as emphasized by a Hemmings reader regarding the 1984 Corvette: “The idiotic digital gauge package was widely reviled by consumers and pundits alike. In bright daylight they were all but impossible to read anyway…(they) didn’t convey the necessary data to the driver as well a set of conventional gauges.”

It might not seem like that big a deal – until you sit back and think about it. What’s more natural than watching that needle edge up as you stomp on the gas? And does a series of shifting digital numbers really give you a sense of how you’re speeding up and slowing down? Another criticism of the digital speedometer was that they just didn’t provide the same “sense” of acceleration and braking._

I'll just add that all the best new digital gauge packs from BMW, Audi, Tesla, etc, all have "faux analog" circular bargraphs accompanying the numeric display, and there's a reason for that. I do believe you can make a good argument for having both, but you won't get that on a Rogue budget. Faced with a choice between one or the other, the public prefers analog. That's marketing fact, not fiction, and Nissan still isn't "messing up" in any way by respecting that preference.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

tippedoff said:


> That's not the point. Of course an analog speedometer provides speed information. It's a preference to have a digital reading of the speed. You may prefer to make payments by writing checks in the checkout line, but that doesn't make it the preferred payment method of everyone. Nissan messed this one up.


LOL - I haven’t written a check since 1998 & in all my life I’ve never once met someone with your strange preference. Buy a Toyota?


----------



## tippedoff (Apr 18, 2021)

Scaramanga said:


> LOL - I haven’t written a check since 1998


I doubt this is true.



> & in all my life I’ve never once met someone with your strange preference.


LOL - like the half dozen or so who chimed in on this thread before me with the same preference?



> Buy a Toyota?


Aww - how cute. At least your wife will think you are witty.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

tippedoff said:


> I doubt this is true.
> 
> LOL - like the half dozen or so who chimed in on this thread before me with the same preference?
> 
> ...


If you count out escrow checks for buying houses, honest to god, haven’t written a check to anyone in all that time. My mother has, just not me.

Exactly, I’ve been driving for almost 40 years, VWs, Audi’s& Volvos, more recently Nissans. It’s never come up. I guess I just don’t understand the purpose, not trying to hate on you bunch.

In all seriousness, car makers put features on cars that their customers ask for. Maybe another brand of car has this feature. Being completely sincere, it’s not that Nissan Rogues are broken, they sell nearly 500k per year, it might just no be a fit for you. Let me know what car you find that has this feature, I’d be interested in the outcome. One thing to note, my window sticker says, gauge package analog, maybe Nissan sells different gauge setups in different markets worldwide?

Best of luck!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Actually, Nissan put it into the '21 Rogue, digital plus a faux sweep gauge similar to BMW etc.


----------



## NewtoNissan2021 (Aug 17, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Actually, Nissan put it into the '21 Rogue, digital plus a faux sweep gauge similar to BMW etc.
> 
> View attachment 7451


This digital speedometer may only be in the Platinum model. I have just bought the SL and it's only analog. Unless someone can tell me how to switch it.


----------



## Does (9 mo ago)

Not sure why you care so much what we prefer, but I don’t care for the steering wheel in the way of my speedometer I like it in the middle of my dash. It also makes it easier with my glasses. Take it or leave it that’s my reason. They just delivered this car today and I’m ready to send it back. I was also led to believe that it had a digital speedometer. I didn’t make them prove it because why would I ever think that in 2022 there wouldn’t be? I guess another reason to stick with American right? This is my first car that isn’t.


----------

